# Pigeon Kill



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, I have been threatening to go down to the old abandoned cheese factory and mean business when I get there. Today it was raining very hard and I got to thinking of Nico's recent post on being able to get closer to his quarry while it was raining. I knew it would probably encourage the little birdies to be at home and out of the rain so I parked my truck (not out front, so as to discourage a lot of questions and "curious" types) and quickly made my way inside.

Once I got there I saw that I should have brought my headlight (I didn't as I didn't want to be questioned why I had a spelunker's helmet while walking down the road) and it was very dark. I gave my eyes a little while to adjust and went to work. I spooked a few that I didn't get shots on and continued my hunt. I made my way through a large warehouse that has about 2" of droppings on the floor (a good sign of a strong population) and found myself in a large room built onto the back of it. There were a lot of busted-out windows that let in plenty of light, which illuminated several pigeons roosting in the cieling beams. I shot at one at a range of about 17 yards with my one good stone and were it not for the complicated beams and girders I would have killed it "stone" dead. My shot was perfect; however it was a little too protected. I was both surprised and proud to see my stone strike sparks when it hit, though. Undeterred, I reached into my pocket and pulled out a self-cast .44 lead round ball, placed it into the ersatz pouch, took a firm grip on my antler natural fork, and stretched my candena 'laccy.......and lasered it right into the unwitting fool bird at about 17 yards. It fell the 20 or so feet to the floor and I collected my prize.



I had some other shots in near-darkness back in the main warehouse building, but with it being about 120 feet high and in near-darkness I hope you will excuse my not scoring any more hits. In the end I decided to cut my hunt short for lack of a light and also I don't want to put a bunch of pressure on these birds as I am the only one working them.

I hope this will serve as a good illustration that the Red Clay 32/444 chain is a real hunting-quality band and the ersatz pouch can digest anything you feed it. I would have had a stones kill but for that stupid girder!

Thanks Nico for introducing me to this wonderful elastic; I use it almost every day and while I don't hunt as much as some of you I hope this shows that I can get done when I want.

thanks for looking


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Good kill and good write up, looking forward to more hunting stories.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good hunt Jamie, nice looking fork too


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Good going Jamie,

Yeah the rain can give you a serious advantage when hunting fowl for some reason they sit tight or are slow to act plus the water weighs them down and they are slower. Easier to kill unless it has been hunting season and the shotgun boys (fudds) have them spooked then they will sit tight while rain soaked but will still fly if the fudds have them spooky.

This is a good one cos you went out with a hunting plan in mind and executed what you set forth and produced a kill, and with the chains and a 4x4x4 chain. I told you they have the power to get the job done







thats about 188-192 fps with the 4x4x4 chain with a 44 cal lead good stuff isnt it?

I like that you did it with your own antler chained slingshot, I'm sure there will be more when you have time. 
Feels good to take game with the chains doesnt it!

Ok before I go another one from my bag of tricks.. Get yourself one of these head lights, easy to conceal untill you need it for your hunts in darkness very inexpensive and have three settings.








Easier to work with than a spelunking helmet.

Again congrats on the kill
Nico


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

great shot and looking forward to more post's on the stone hunt. May have to give this one a go myself. The chained rubber douse pack a punch.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah, Jump! I was waiting to hear something like that from you. Congratulations! Loved reading this. I have a couple of them lights Nico showed. Yeah, get you one.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

The CHAIN GANG strikes again. Nice shooting Jamie, great story also. 
Philly


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

DM I forgot to add in my story that I was carrying one of yours as a backup in the event I popped a band on my Antler Gypsy; they have a few miles on them between general practice and workups for this hunt.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Chain bands bring home the bacon or chicken. Cool story Jmplt. Enjoy the blow by blow details. It brings us in there with you. Keep up the bird invasion and be carefull not to over hunt them, so as to always have a place to make a couple of kills. Keep us up to date on your intrusions of the bird quarry....Frogman


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

I really enjoy reading accounts of your hunts. You make me feel as if i was there shooting myself. I have learned many new things being a member of this forum. I have recently started using some chane band thanks to Nico. I like to keep it natural and simple. Keep the mojo going. Jerett


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

This was a great shot considering the non favorable enviroment Jmplsnt. I wonder if You go back during a lighty day. There will be some greats strikes.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey jmplsnt,
That was a good shot and a fine prize for you. I hope next time the hunting conditions are better. Do not worry about how many pegeons you shoot down. They migrate, so there is always new comers. I know since my mother's house is infront of a building infested with pegeons. Saludos.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice shooting!
What's the pouch made out of? It looks like leather in the picture, but you're calling it ersatz... so is it cloth of some kind?


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

@Bill Hays--I call it an "ersatz" pouch as it can digest basically anything I feed it, i.e. "ersatz" ammo. I shoot mainly marbles and cast lead, but also my share of hex nuts and sometimes other little prizes I find or scrounge. It's amazing how accurate one can get with stones when you practice with them a little and learn how to read them and seat them properly in the pouch. Perhaps I shall do a blog on this one day. My pouches are a lot larger than most will use and I know it costs me a little velocity due to wind resistance and weight but the ability to shoot anything (along with being able to shoot most anything with a degree of accuracy that I've been able to develop) is well worth it. I'm not locked into one kind of ammunition with this sort of pouch. A quick examination of slingshots from undeveloped/rural parts of the world will show the wild majority using this sort of pouch to take advantage of whatever ammo they can get.

@Xidoo--I have been not hunting them hard as I didn't want to overpressure them, but with your stating more will migrate in (and there are already a lot there) I think I may make a trip over there tomorrow night after church is over.....

@everyone--thanks for your kind comments and I hope to have something new to put up in a few days (more kill shots)


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> @Bill Hays--I call it an "ersatz" pouch as it can digest basically anything I feed it, i.e. "ersatz" ammo. I shoot mainly marbles and cast lead, but also my share of hex nuts and sometimes other little prizes I find or scrounge. It's amazing how accurate one can get with stones when you practice with them a little and learn how to read them and seat them properly in the pouch. Perhaps I shall do a blog on this one day. My pouches are a lot larger than most will use and I know it costs me a little velocity due to wind resistance and weight but the ability to shoot anything (along with being able to shoot most anything with a degree of accuracy that I've been able to develop) is well worth it. I'm not locked into one kind of ammunition with this sort of pouch. A quick examination of slingshots from undeveloped/rural parts of the world will show the wild majority using this sort of pouch to take advantage of whatever ammo they can get.
> 
> @Xidoo--I have been not hunting them hard as I didn't want to overpressure them, but with your stating more will migrate in (and there are already a lot there) I think I may make a trip over there tomorrow night after church is over.....
> 
> @everyone--thanks for your kind comments and I hope to have something new to put up in a few days (more kill shots)


jmplsnt,
I you hope you make more kills and I wish I could join on the hunting, but I think we are kind of too far away. Do me a favor and get as many as possible on my name. Saludos.


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

Great hunting and such a great story! Lovely frame and a beautiful bird you bagged!


----------

